# Using pipettes



## Lana917 (Jun 9, 2013)

I am making monogram soap for my sister and purchased a mold that has a raised letter and a beading pattern around the edge. I have tried using a plastic pipette to fill the letter and beading but find that the pipettes tip is curling which makes placing the colored soap most difficult! How does everyone else color details in  soap molds? I may have to purchase glass eye droppers but didn't want to spend the extra money if I didn't  need to. Any thoughts/suggestions would be most appreciated!


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jun 10, 2013)

How hot is your soap? It could be just that it's so hot your melting the thin plastic of the pipettes.


----------



## Crombie (Jun 10, 2013)

*Pipettes*

I sounts like your soap may be a little too hot if it is curling the tip.  I had the same problem and found a glass pipette did not work.  I now buy my plastic pipettes in bulk and if the end curls but I want to work with the soap very hot, I just toss and use another one if it curls.  The alternative is to let the soap cool a few degrees.  I use a LOT of pipettes!


----------

